# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  compession fitting problem

## barney118

I bought a compression tool and fittings but they simply slip off when you put them on, what am I doing wrong here?

----------


## Whitey180

Is it old cable or new?

----------


## barney118

> Is it old cable or new?

  its about 4yrs old RG6, I had the tv guy here putting them on a few yrs ago but i need a couple more, they used the foxtel branded ones and they fit alright so Im thinking it must be a crappy tool Ive bought as it doesnt crimp the foxtel all the way around as seen on the photo.

----------


## Armers

that dosn't look like the right tool... you able to get a closer shot of the compression tool?

----------


## Armers

The pct connectors (foxtel orange ring) need to use a compression tool that pushes against a complete ring as per photo and red arrow.    
The ppc connectors which are a black ring  (ppc 6-xl) use a compression tool that only has a half ring.. As per photo and red arrow.. (please ignore the rip off ppc, I can't find an original.)     
Last but not least the old school crimps should be cut off and replaced with compression connectors to conform with today's standards.     
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> that dosn't look like the right tool... you able to get a closer shot of the compression tool?

   I need a new tool then, I used the blue ring ones in original post and they seal all the way around but slip off still.

----------


## barney118

will this one do the job? Professional RG6 Compression Tool F Type RCA AND BNC | eBay
or  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/F-BNC-RCA...item20ec374f96

----------


## Armers

Yeah that looks a lot better.. You could always go down and buy some ppc connectors (as per my photo above) but it is handy to have both compression tools... If you can justify the extra purchase  :Sneaktongue:  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Yeah that looks a lot better.. You could always go down and buy some ppc connectors (as per my photo above) but it is handy to have both compression tools... If you can justify the extra purchase  
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  I have bought the other one but it still brings the point the first one I bought seems a dud. It came with connectors which slipped off. I have taken a punt the next one will work.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

Shouldn't slip off unless the cable isn't rg6..the only other time it would slip off is if the connector wasn't on in the first place.  
One of the reasons they went with compression is that it didn't matter if the cable was a mm smaller it still worked, where as the crimps could only ever crimp to one size.    
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Shouldn't slip off unless the cable isn't rg6..the only other time it would slip off is if the connector wasn't on in the first place.  
> One of the reasons they went with compression is that it didn't matter if the cable was a mm smaller it still worked, where as the crimps could only ever crimp to one size.    
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  I'm positive it's rg6 time to you tube on how to do incase I'm not stripping enough off.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

You using a stripper or a knife? Just a two blade ring stripper will be enough, no need for a tri blade. You can strip further down if you need and then trim the stinger (center copper) when you finish up,  this allows you to cut it to correct length.  
Strip, peel back braid, slip on connector, making sure center dielectric is all the way up, then compress.  
I can take some photos later on if you want? 
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> You using a stripper or a knife? Just a two blade ring stripper will be enough, no need for a tri blade. You can strip further down if you need and then trim the stinger (center copper) when you finish up,  this allows you to cut it to correct length.  
> Strip, peel back braid, slip on connector, making sure center dielectric is all the way up, then compress.  
> I can take some photos later on if you want? 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  I'm using a stripper that come with the tool I can only think the connector is not being pushed on enough il give it another go with the new tool  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Shouldn't slip off unless the cable isn't rg6..the only other time it would slip off is if the connector wasn't on in the first place.  
> One of the reasons they went with compression is that it didn't matter if the cable was a mm smaller it still worked, where as the crimps could only ever crimp to one size.  
>  Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  this arrived today and it worked a treat, i dont know what my old tool  is good for as it didnt live up to expectations, expensive lesson learnt  ($30)  :Rolleyes:  
moral of the story, if you are going to buy cheap tools on ebay, get the right one.

----------


## Armers

yay! Good work dude!

----------

